# Fibreglass or Sikaflex?



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm getting ready to repair the hole in the trailer roof that happened when a storm burst in Holland took the Caravanstore Zip awning right over the top of the body and when it ran out of awning sheet length, slammed down on top of the roof, narrowly missing the solar panels.

I have a roll of the original roof material, and I also have a glassfibre resin/matting kit.

I will have to cut out an area about 8" square as it is shattered and not really repairable, so I can either cut a patch and Sikaflex it on, or I can use the glassfibre resin and stick it on with that.

Not particularly fussed which I use, the resin I would tend towards but would be interested to hear what others may think.

Peter


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

In a similar situation with a Luton van, I went the fibreglass patch route with resin from a repair kit. Held for years afterwards and, as far as I know, is still holding.

What is the original material for the roof, Peter?

Colin


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Fibreglass sheet, Colin, sorry, I should have mentioned that.

Peter


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

listerdiesel said:


> Fibreglass sheet, Colin, sorry, I should have mentioned that.
> 
> Peter


Well cleaned (which I am sure you will do), like for like on materials should be the best solution in my book. Hire vans quite often have patched roofs and they seem to do it that way.

Colin


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Glass fibre every time.

Andy


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*fibreglass*

We have had several "accidents"in our racing car which has resulted in fractured holes!I always mat firstly from below then from

above working the mat into the depression.Then add more layers roughly the shape of the hole.Then grind back the perimeter and add another layer covering the whole lot.Sand down then use a filler.Most repairs once they have been painted can't be seen.The nosecone of our car has been repaired several times and as it is a Historic F3 we want it as immaculate as possible.Good luck


----------

